# Are metal cages predator proof?



## chickenjoe (Jun 23, 2011)

I made some metal cages out of 1/2 by 1 for the bottom and 1 x 1 for the top and sides. My question is will they be predator proof. A neighorbor just told me their son seen a coyote.  Usaully if there one one there is a pack of them. I just got the rabbits and I don't want to loose them this soon because of poor planning. I seen someone has poultry netting for sale on craigslist. I hoping they e-mail me back soon. I have the rabbits down in my basement right now but would like to get them out of there.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 23, 2011)

No.  If a dog/coyote have enough time they can get it open.  Nothing is predator "proof", just resistant.  I have a 6 ft wall and have had a stray dog figure out how to get over that to get my chickens.  Fortunately for the rabbits and chickens my dogs think they own them and they went after the stray and the noise of the fight woke me up.


----------



## chickenjoe (Jun 23, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> No.  If a dog/coyote have enough time they can get it open.  Nothing is predator "proof", just resistant.  I have a 6 ft wall and have had a stray dog figure out how to get over that to get my chickens.  Fortunately for the rabbits and chickens my dogs think they own them and they went after the stray and the noise of the fight woke me up.


Sound like I'll just have to take my chances. I think I'll put a solar power light out there it might deter at least the wild ones, probably not the neighorhood dogs.


----------



## DianeS (Jun 23, 2011)

The door is, in my opinion, the most vulnerable part of a rabbit hutch. I just don't see a way to have a door that I can open in a reasonable amount of time that a determined dog could not just push in or pull out with his teeth in that same reasonable amount of time - or that a raccoon could not open probaly faster than I can!

If the edges and corners of the hutch are well connected, then the hutch is probably as predator resistant as it comes. But like the previous poster said, nothing is completely predator PROOF.

If you want another level of reassurance, you can consider putting the hutches inside a second building - a dog run, or well ventilated shed. Something that would add a second layer of metal between the predator and the animal. More noise to potentially hear, more time and effort for the predator. Every little bit helps!


----------



## brentr (Jun 23, 2011)

How high off the ground will your cages be?  1/2 x 1 bottom and 1x1 sides is good construction.  If possible, put your doors on the top of the cage; gravity will help you out a bit with deterring predators as well.  If your cages are 3-4 feet off the ground that will help as well.

My cages are as you describe and we have all sorts of foxes, coyotes, 'coons, etc. here in northern VA.  I'm yet to have any issues with predators and my rabbits.

Keep your rabbit feed securely stored in a metal container or away from your cages to remove the additional temptation that might be for "night critters" to find the food and decide to try for a bunny.

Best of luck!


----------



## chickenjoe (Jun 23, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> How high off the ground will your cages be?  1/2 x 1 bottom and 1x1 sides is good construction.  If possible, put your doors on the top of the cage; gravity will help you out a bit with deterring predators as well.  If your cages are 3-4 feet off the ground that will help as well.
> 
> My cages are as you describe and we have all sorts of foxes, coyotes, 'coons, etc. here in northern VA.  I'm yet to have any issues with predators and my rabbits.
> 
> ...


I put them on a couple of saw horses with a pallet on top of them. Then cages on ther for now.The doors are on top then I put a tarp over top of the cages covering the doors with a 2x4 on top of the tarp just to make sure the tarp doesn't blow away. Hopefully next week I can build something better to put the cages on.. I'm think about running some electrical fencing around the bottom and top of what ever I build. A good old zap usually deters any predator.


----------



## a7736100 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've lost rabbits to raccoons.  They reach in and grab hold of a rabbit and eat it through the wires.  I find the rabbits partly eaten half outside the cage through the wires and the uneaten part still in the cage.


----------



## secuono (Aug 28, 2011)

You could add wire to the inner framing and then also to the outer framing. That would be far more secure and even if they break through one layer, there will be another.


----------



## secuono (Feb 20, 2012)

Poultry/chicken wire is crap, do not waste money on it. Use farm fencing or chain link to make a large, enclosed yard to keep your rabbits in.


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 20, 2012)

chickenjoe said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have read that a flashing red light will deter unwanted critters, but I cant vouch for the validity of the statement--can anyone else?


----------



## hemet dennis (Feb 20, 2012)

The best I found was to run a couple of strands of electric wire, If you have wooden legs just run from leg to leg, if you have hanging cages or metal legs you will need to put post at the corners.


----------

